# vitesse de téléchargement



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2005)

comment peut on faire pour connaitre sa vitesse de téléchargement sur mac osX ? 
merci pour vos renseignements.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Février 2005)

Avec çà


----------



## Inor (25 Février 2005)

Bonjour.

Pour des mesures ponctuelles de download et upload, une floppée de sites de mesures:

http://www.alken.nl/france.htm  

Certains sont réputés. 
D'autres semblent afficher de bien curieux résultats.


----------



## miaou (25 Février 2005)

c'est lesquels les plus fiables ?     car on a d'énormes différences


----------



## yret (25 Février 2005)

http://mire.ipadsl.net

celui-là est certainement l'un des meilleurs...


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2005)

Merci


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2005)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> c'est lesquels les plus fiables ? car on a d'énormes différences


Aucun n'est fiable et c'est normal. Il faudra toujours prendre en compte le fait que le chemin emprunté n'est jamais le même d'un essai à l'autre, que la charge du traffic change en permanence.
La seule règle qui faut retenir c'est que plus le serveur (de test) est physiquement éloigné, plus les résultats seront variables. L'idéal étant de faire un test sur un serveur relié au même FAI que vous (comme sur le ftp de chez Free par ex.), ce qui n'empechera quand même pas le fait que si vous êtes beaucoup à faire le test à un instant T, les résultats seront moins bons pour tout le monde. C'est le principe même du réseau.
Le seul test fiable reste le ping de votre DSLAM.


----------



## miaou (25 Février 2005)

merci
j'étais sur wanadoocâble 2M . on est passé à modunet 4M  depuis près de 2 semaines  maintenant . et perso je suis très  déçu  . je suis loin des débits  prévus


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2005)

Je confirme  http://mire.ipadsl.net  c' est trop fort !!!!


----------

